

The story of the ‘secret’ room at Pixar, frequented by Steve Jobs - adahm
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2012/05/18/the-story-of-the-secret-room-at-pixar-frequented-by-steve-jobs-and-many-other-celebrities/

======
jwr
This is a story from TheNextWeb. Isn't that the same outfit that has been
recently exposed for Plagiarism: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3972651>
while their CEO defended their behavior?

The story made it to the top of HN and earned an insane number of upvotes.

Is our memory really that short? Do we trust this story? Do we even want to
read it?

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Well, here it is from the horse's mouth itself (Pixar):
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMrk_wyWM1w>

------
far33d
As I remember it, the love lounge and the lucky 7 are different rooms. When
Animation moved to another part of the building and Andrew got a new office,
he built lucky 7 and the love lounge stayed intact.

I sat in the office next to the love lounge for over a year. Great way to see
all the celebrities visiting the studio.

------
ryguytilidie
I'm always surprised I've never heard anything about the similar room at
Facebook's old California ave. hq. There was a secret door in the basement to
a small "situation room" type place.

~~~
pemulis
Do you know if anybody has pictures? That sounds interesting.

~~~
k-mcgrady
I remember seeing a photo of it once when they were about to launch a new
product. I can't seem to find it but I think Robert Scoble took it so try his
Flickr account.

Edit: Here is the photo: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/scobleizer/5179450270/>

Scoble calls it the War Room but I presume it's the same place. More here:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/scobleizer/tags/facebook/>

~~~
dwynings
That's a conference room at the St. Regis in San Francisco.

------
untog
Call me cynical, but I wonder if this would have the same number of points if
Steve Jobs not namechecked in the title. I imagine a bunch of startups
knocking holes in their walls first thing tomorrow morning.

~~~
nopassrecover
Namedropping Pixar was probably sufficient

------
joshu
I HAVE BEEN IN THIS ROOM. WHOO!

~~~
owyn
I have too! It's kind of the worst kept secret... Personally I'd be sort of
annoyed at people wandering through my office all the time to show it off when
I wasn't there, it's a great example of the creativity of the people who work
there. Lots of the cubes are decorated to the extreme...

------
ayuvar
Every building should have a secret room or two. There must be square miles
worth of "wasted" interior room just like this in your average city.

Find it before the urbex/hobos do!

~~~
joezydeco
Not to be a party pooper, but firefighters _hate_ these things, especially
when people build them into their houses for kids. They get skipped over when
searching for people in a burning building.

------
splatzone
This is really cool, but is it legal to do something like this in an office
space? Just thinking about health and safety, accessibility etc. Would love to
be enlightened.

God I'm such a bore.

------
riffic
DreamWorks Animation also has a Secret Room, in the Lakeside building on their
Glendale campus.

------
jcatena
I wonder whether this inspired the low access tunnel in Being John Malkovich?

------
knes
Slow new day?

